# Refiners



## Spenc.c34 (Jan 25, 2018)

Has anyone found a good company to get your material refined in the USA? I’ve tried a few like m&k and element sponge with a few others but haven’t found one that works for me. I’m in the Seattle area


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 29, 2018)

It may be helpful if you described what kind of material that you want refined
and in what quantity.


----------



## kcsilversmith (Jan 30, 2018)

Like glorlycloud mentioned more info is needed also what did you not like about the companies you listed. We have done business with M&K with mostly positive results not sure what you mean about "element sponge" that's not a refiner Ive heard of. What is some of the problems you had and what are you looking for in a refiner. We have and continue to test every US refiner for various reasons and always for profit so I can't post a list but if anyone ever wants to pm I'm more than happy to share these results. ***disclaimer we do allot of business with NTR ie elemetal ie OPM on a daily basis despite their legal troubles and financial stability. I know a dozen businesses they owe thousands of dollars to from the OPM nightmare and only sell them metals of known purity since their assay method is highly acceptable to human error (xrf done on location not fire assay services they offer from their Dallas HQ).


----------



## Spenc.c34 (Feb 1, 2018)

I meant “along” not sponge. And ya basically after m&k “refined” the 1006 pounds of cell phones w/o batteries along with a 300+ pounds of hard drive boards and ram, they sent me an email saying they were going to pay me 2.05 per pound of cell phones, 8.00 per pound ram etc. I freaked out and said we agreed you would refine it, and asked what all was recovered and their response was “we did refine it, and if there was any pm’s in there we recovered it”. ****** crooks


Lou:
*Please mind your language. 
*
Let me be straight forward and say that *no one here in the United States is refining* "boards". They are having them refined after they get them assayed. Lots of people processing them to various levels of concentration (so that they can be assayed) and shipping them to the smelters (i.e. Umicore, Xstrata, Boliden, Aurubis, Mistubishi, various Chinese entities, etc.).


----------

